# Let Rogers and Apple know your thoughts



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

I know some potential Rogers customers are pleased with the new iPhone rate plans, which is fine. The general consensus across the Internet does not appear to be a positive one. I think the best thing we can do is let Rogers and Apple know by providing them with our feedback.

Apple - iPhone - Feedback

https://your.rogers.com/contact/contactus_main.asp

Just for the record, I'm not trying to start a war here, I simply want to help people direct their feedback to the right place. ehMac is a great community, but we cannot expect Rogers/Fido/Apple to read our thoughts here. If we're not happy with the solution they've provided, we need to let *them* know.


----------



## mabmac (Nov 8, 2007)

And also like this, trough this petition.
Just replace the four stars by the appropriate letters...

http://www.****yourogers.com/


----------



## Stealth68 (Jun 27, 2008)

*I just did it... Hopefully enough people do the same...*



JustAMacUser said:


> I know some potential Rogers customers are pleased with the new iPhone rate plans, which is fine. The general consensus across the Internet does not appear to be a positive one. I think the best thing we can do is let Rogers and Apple know by providing them with our feedback.
> 
> Apple - iPhone - Feedback
> 
> ...


If most Mac owners do the same and voice their displeasure with Apple and complain to Rogers/Fido I am sure they will revisit the plans. But if they meet their sales targets without protest they will get away with it...

Apple - iPhone - Feedback

https://your.rogers.com/contact/contactus_main.asp


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

Stealth68 said:


> But if they meet their sales targets without protest they will get away with it.


And that is really the key.


----------



## mabmac (Nov 8, 2007)

I just received an answer from Rogers : 

"Dear ,

Thank you for taking the time to write to us, we appreciate your use of 
online customer service. 

We do offer many features with the $60.00 I phone plan; all plans 
require a three-year term 
All plans are national 
All plans include bonus 3 months unlimited local calling 
All plans include unlimited SMS Incoming, Visual Voicemail and WiFi 
access (Rogers and Fido hotspots) 
My5 and early evening calling options are available for Rogers customers
as an add-on option 
Rogers = 9pm evening clock; Regular SAF, 911 and Activation Fee apply 

For $15.00 a month you can add, Caller ID, Who Called, Caller Ring 
Track, 2500 SMS sent and, 2500-call forwarding minutes. 

We are pleased to have been able to address your inquiry. For 
additional information, please visit our website at Rogers Communications - Wireless, Digital Cable TV, Hi-Speed Internet, Home Phone. 
You are a valued customer and we thank you for your business. "

:clap: Wow, what an answer !

They seem to really care about their customers! XX) 

How long did they spend to asnwer ? 5 seconds total ? Yeah, that what they need for this kind of copy/paste...

So disappointed...


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

mabmac said:


> :clap: Wow, what an answer !
> 
> They seem to really care about their customers! XX)
> 
> ...


:yikes: Impressive. I'm still waiting for my reply. I just don't think Rogers gets it. Hopefully the overall response will be poor and in a month or two we'll see some better plans rolled out.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Send At&t a letter saying the day they walk into Canada with competitive prices we will gobble them up. If they got 50,000 of nice letters like that they would be buying some airspace I am sure. 

I think I will just get myself a nice 1.0 phone.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Want an iPhone, but don't want to pay outrageous cellular fees?

Have I got a deal for you!

It's called the iPod Touch!


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

guytoronto said:


> Want an iPhone, but don't want to pay outrageous cellular fees?
> 
> Have I got a deal for you!
> 
> It's called the iPod Touch!


Indeed. I'm really glad I have a 1.0 iPhone. I got it fairly early after release, so I paid the price for it, but I can use it on whatever plan I want... without three consecutive life sentences (err... years).

(I guess this also explains why the iPod Touch costs a noticeable amount more than the iPhone 3G. At this point, it's more than worth it!)


----------



## jonhimself (Jun 27, 2008)

Here's the response I got. I'll probably reply and address some of what they said. It's discouraging though, because really... what will actually happen? Sure it's apathetic of me... I will keep trying though.

----
Thank you for taking the time to write to us, we appreciate your use of 
online customer service. 

In your recent email, you have informed us that you are disappointed 
with the data plans proposed for the release of iPhone 3G.

We are sorry to hear that our iPhone 3G voice and data packages are less
than you were expecting. We would like to point out that they do offer 
more data and airtime than our traditional packages and they also come 
with the added features of bonus text messages and visual voicemail. 
However, we appreciate that this release has come with expectations from
our customers. At Rogers we are always aiming to improve service to 
better meet the needs of our customers and we appreciate your feedback.
Your comments will be passed along for further review and consideration.

We are pleased to have been able to address your inquiry. You are a 
valued customer and we thank you for your business.


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

jonhimself said:


> Here's the response I got. I'll probably reply and address some of what they said. It's discouraging though, because really... what will actually happen? Sure it's apathetic of me... I will keep trying though.


I'm basically expecting the same response in my e-mail. I'm sure Rogers is getting a lot of complaints today.

I'm curious though, I read this exact same e-mail on a post on MacRumors.com. Was that your post as well? If not, I guess this is Rogers' new template for copying and pasting.


----------



## adyblain (Jun 27, 2008)

*Rogers VP's Contact Info*

Regardless of there lame "we-don't care what our customers think" replies, here are the emails directly to their VP's:

Ted Rogers [email protected]
J Innes (VP) [email protected]
and Jane Haitsma [email protected]


----------



## jonhimself (Jun 27, 2008)

JustAMacUser said:


> I'm basically expecting the same response in my e-mail. I'm sure Rogers is getting a lot of complaints today.
> 
> I'm curious though, I read this exact same e-mail on a post on MacRumors.com. Was that your post as well? If not, I guess this is Rogers' new template for copying and pasting.


I have yet to post that in MacRumors, so no, not from me.


----------



## Mac-A-Rui (Apr 28, 2005)

guytoronto said:


> Want an iPhone, but don't want to pay outrageous cellular fees?
> 
> Have I got a deal for you!
> 
> It's called the iPod Touch!


Just ordered mine...u sure I can make outgoing calls with the iPod Touch?


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

JustAMacUser said:


> I'm basically expecting the same response in my e-mail. I'm sure Rogers is getting a lot of complaints today.
> 
> I'm curious though, I read this exact same e-mail on a post on MacRumors.com. Was that your post as well? If not, I guess this is Rogers' new template for copying and pasting.
> 
> ...


Nice. So then that actually *is* a canned, poorly-written response from Rogers.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

My concern is over the length of the contract. AT&T offers a 2 year contract in the States, I think it's crap we should have to sign a 3 year especially since Apple is normally so good about keeping their policies consistent across the board. Plan pricing differences I can maybe understand. But this is basically like telling Rogers we're okay that they are the only GSM network around (oh, except Fidogers: the monopoly's best friend). So I am definitely sending something to Apple and Rogers.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

guytoronto said:


> Want an iPhone, but don't want to pay outrageous cellular fees?
> 
> Have I got a deal for you!
> 
> It's called the iPod Touch!


iPhone's blind deaf younger brother... no thanks. I'll stick to iPhone 1.0 +corp voice plan and wifi. Touch is not the answer.


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

Looks like they are swamped.

Here is my response.

Thank you for your inquiry. Due to an increase in email volume, it may
take us up to 5 business days to respond to your email. We apologize for
this inconvenience.

Your reference number is ********. Please keep this number for future
reference.

Over 2500 questions and answers at your fingertips. Find the answers to
your questions today - visit Redirect to the right page.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Teddy's going to need lots of cash to buy the Bills. Then you're all going to need lots of cash to see them play.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

mabmac said:


> <snip>
> We do offer many features with the *$60.00 I phone plan*; all plans
> require a three-year term


Is this supposed to read "iPhone" instead of "I phone"? 

Is there a $60 iPhone plan? 

Did I miss something here?


----------



## coldcanuck (Nov 12, 2007)

mabmac said:


> And also like this, trough this petition.
> Just replace the four stars by the appropriate letters...
> 
> http://www.****yourogers.com/


Lots of great responses on this petition... very entertaining... Best one ever:

"As a douchebag, I would like to commend you on the data rates, don\'t worry about this petition, it\'s bull$*it."


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

"I suggest you write your local newspaper/media outlet/tech reporter about this and how unhappy you are. These people are the only ones who will get the message out to the masses as how unhappy the customer base is. Roger/Fido will have no choice but to listen to the customer if a newspaper like the Globe or any of the Sun media outlets publishes a negative article against the company about the customer complaints. "

Jack Kapica is the Globe & Mail Technology Reporter who released this article (http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servl...echnology/home) and subsequent followup on his web blog (http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servl...tory/WBcyberia). You can contact Jack here at: [email protected]


Mac Forums - View Single Post - Rogers Announces iPhone Plans in Canada


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

These iPhone plans are fair, aside from Call Display being an extra.

I don't get why people are upset about the canned response. They are probably receiving hundreds of emails - do you expect a hand crafted letter. Why would they? I wouldn't.

I predict they will meet their sales quotas, proving the plans are reasonable. Yeah, the AT&T plan is better, but not by much, especially if you won't be downloading YouTube videos all day every day.


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

The most effective form of protest - if you don't like the iPhone plans from Rogers - is not to buy one until the prices change. 

But hey, if you're mad as hell and you aren't going to take it anymore, yell from the roof tops. 

(By the way, if you've never seen the film Network, rent it. It was early prescient about how news turned into entertainment.)


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

NBiBooker said:


> It was early prescient about how news turned into entertainment.)


Hi, I'm Officer Chas of the grammar police.

You meant *eerily* prescient.

I'm going to let you off with a warning this time because you used and spelled "prescient" correctly. And you referenced "Network," an awesome film.

Good day, citizen.


----------



## mabmac (Nov 8, 2007)

hayesk said:


> These iPhone plans are fair, aside from Call Display being an extra.


Fair ? In France with Orange for 49 euros you have :
. voice mail,
. call display,
. 2+2 hours
unlimited emails, internet connection and 10 hours WiFi Orange hotspot.
These 49 euros are all taxes included already (19,6 %).

If you bring it to the cost of life, consider 1$ CAD for 1 Euro.

It would make it at 49$ CAD all taxes included in Canada : you see what I mean ?
Without taxes it would be a plan at 41$ CAD : so, is that fair compared to the 60$ CAD + options (call display at 15$ !)+ taxes ?

They just want you to sign for two years... If you want to subscribe for one year only, they will add 4,50 euros per month, that's all. 199 euros for the 16Go (all taxes included already of course)...

So this is fair ? And by the way : unlimited data transfer...


----------



## garf1108 (May 30, 2006)

I agree with Macnab - the plans are extremely disapointing compared to other countries. What's fair about the plans


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

NBiBooker made a typographical or spelling error, _not_ an error related to grammar.

It's a good thing neither or you earn your living by writing...




chas_m said:


> Hi, I'm Officer Chas of the grammar police.
> 
> You meant *eerily* prescient.
> 
> ...


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

hayesk said:


> These iPhone plans are fair, aside from Call Display being an extra.


But not when compared to what other iPhone providers around the world are making available with their plans. Rogers' plans could very well be the worst of all iPhone carriers.

I will say, the plans are excellent compared to what Rogers *was* charging. A vast improvement, actually. But there should be reasonably more data available (maybe starting at 1GB), the number of minutes is lacking, and the lack of call display??? How did they get away with that? I mean, how is visual voicemail going to work without call display? Will it even have the name and number of the caller listed or just a list of Unknown Names (which completely defeats the purpose of *visual* voicemail). And if visual voicemail does show names and/or numbers, then how come it does but not when I'm actually getting the call? (These are rhetorical questions.)



hayesk said:


> I don't get why people are upset about the canned response. They are probably receiving hundreds of emails - do you expect a hand crafted letter. Why would they? I wouldn't.


I think it's the poorly-written part that has people upset. It's more of an icing on the cake/adding fuel to the fire type of thing.


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

NBiBooker said:


> The most effective form of protest - if you don't like the iPhone plans from Rogers - is not to buy one until the prices change.


Yup. The almighty dollar will be the driving force to initiate change.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

mabmac said:


> Fair ? In France with Orange for 49 euros you have :
> . voice mail,
> . call display,
> . 2+2 hours
> ...


This is where your argument falls crashing to the ground. One Euro costs $1.60 Canadian. So your "49" Euros equal $80 Canadian.

Voice mail IS included in the Rogers plan, btw. You don't seem to be aware of this. Called ID isn't, and yes that's hella-lame.



> They just want you to sign for two years... If you want to subscribe for one year only, they will add 4,50 euros per month, that's all.


That's another $7.20 Canadian per month ...



> 199 euros for the 16Go (all taxes included already of course)...


That's $317.64 Canadian.

Still think it's a good deal?

So this is fair ? And by the way : unlimited data transfer...[/QUOTE]


----------



## mabmac (Nov 8, 2007)

chas_m said:


> This is where your argument falls crashing to the ground. One Euro costs $1.60 Canadian. So your "49" Euros equal $80 Canadian.


I can't agree with you : Orange is a french operator : no need to convert euros in $... So the plan is made in taking consideration of the cost of life... Look at the price of a BigMac in both contries : it is the same. Just replace the Euro by $ CAD, and you have the same thing... Cost of life is the same.

I maintain what I said.


----------



## dani190 (Feb 20, 2008)

i have just voiced my concerns to apple also i have decided not to contact rogers as every single time i have so far, they have just been no help at all.


----------



## Stealth68 (Jun 27, 2008)

*Complain and don't purchase until rates change...*

Ted Rogers [email protected]

J Innes (VP) [email protected]

Jane Haitsma [email protected]

Please email them, politely, to express the disappointment you feel with the new iphone data plans

Also general contact form is here :

https://your.rogers.com/contact/contactus_main.asp

APPLE :

To email apple's media relations top guy 

Simon Atkins ( Canada )
[email protected]

and 
The head corporate media guy in the USA

Steve Dowling
[email protected]
(408) 974-1896

and the BIG honcho at Apple for communications is :

Katie Cotton
[email protected]
Vice President of Worldwide Corporate Communications


----------



## dani190 (Feb 20, 2008)

maybe we can also get the message heard by sending it to Breakfast Television (City TV) Who is currently owned by Rogers. In Toronto Kevin and Dina (Breakfast Television hosts) might be able to do something.

What do you think?


----------



## spitfire1945 (May 17, 2008)

You guys aren't getting it aren't you? You can call in all you want. They will still make the money they intended to make!


----------



## mabmac (Nov 8, 2007)

They won't make the money they intended to make if us, customers, we don't buy !


----------



## dani190 (Feb 20, 2008)

spitfire1945 said:


> You guys aren't getting it aren't you? You can call in all you want. They will still make the money they intended to make!


apparently you aren't getting it either


----------



## dani190 (Feb 20, 2008)

mabmac said:


> They won't make the money they intended to make if us, customers, we don't buy !




exactly what i mean thats what the previous poster wasn't getting we are their meat of the sales. We are the ones who care. The ones who will provide repeat business


----------



## spitfire1945 (May 17, 2008)

dani190 said:


> apparently you aren't getting it either


Just read this and don't tell me I don't have a point because I do.


----------



## spitfire1945 (May 17, 2008)

dani190 said:


> exactly what i mean thats what the previous poster wasn't getting we are their meat of the sales. We are the ones who care. The ones who will provide repeat business


lmao! ok if by we you mean the 300 concerned people of ehMac then good luck gettin' your voice heard.


----------



## dani190 (Feb 20, 2008)

spitfire1945 said:


> Just read this and don't tell me I don't have a point because I do.


no your still not getting it...

Still


----------



## dani190 (Feb 20, 2008)

spitfire1945 said:


> lmao! ok if by we you mean the 300 concerned people of ehMac then good luck gettin' your voice heard.




I am glad you are so positive just so energetic well done. I can see you really wanted the iphone.


----------



## spitfire1945 (May 17, 2008)

dani190 said:


> no your still not getting it...
> 
> Still


alright Moses, lets see you bring some change and free the people of outrageous data fees!


----------



## dani190 (Feb 20, 2008)

spitfire1945 said:


> alright Moses, lets see you bring some change and free the people of outrageous data fees!



not even going to bother with you sorry. Not worth it.


----------



## spitfire1945 (May 17, 2008)

dani190 said:


> not even going to bother with you sorry. Not worth it.


like lindmar said. All you guys that are protesting here will eventually end up buying the iPhone anyways. You can only hold your breath to a certain level.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

spitfire1945 said:


> like lindmar said. All you guys that are protesting here will eventually end up buying the iPhone anyways. You can only hold your breath to a certain level.



bingo...


----------



## dani190 (Feb 20, 2008)

spitfire1945 said:


> like lindmar said. All you guys that are protesting here will eventually end up buying the iPhone anyways. You can only hold your breath to a certain level.


haha thats were you are wrong, how much you wana bet rogers wont see a penny of mine for that iphone. Screw them.

I like it but not that much, not enough to spend $3000 in the 3 year contract on damn cell phone bills. And thats a minimum amount if you want to get a higher package you could be looking in excess of $4000. That is also assuming you do not go over your restricted data limits

So you say i will buy it. I say hell no. So no he wasn't right


----------



## dani190 (Feb 20, 2008)

Also if you would think you would realize thats how they are making their money, screwing you over... They lock you in for a longgggg 3 years and suck you clean


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

dani190 said:


> haha thats were you are wrong, how much you wana bet rogers wont see a penny of mine for that iphone. Screw them.
> 
> I like it but not that much, not enough to spend $3000 in the 3 year contract on damn cell phone bills. And thats a minimum amount if you want to get a higher package you could be looking in excess of $4000. That is also assuming you do not go over your restricted data limits
> 
> So you say i will buy it. I say hell no. So no he wasn't right


I'll bet that you might be a minority but a million people all up in arms saying they won't be buying, WILL be buying. I'd bet the bank. And guess what, Ted knows it too.


----------



## dani190 (Feb 20, 2008)

lindmar said:


> I'll bet that you might be a minority but a million people all up in arms saying they won't be buying, WILL be buying. I'd bet the bank. And guess what, Ted knows it too.


Thats great, let those people be blindly charged an unseemly high amount not my issue.

As i stated above not 1 penny...


----------



## spitfire1945 (May 17, 2008)

GENTLEMEN! It seems that there is no end to this. What we can say for certain is that only time will tell the tale. So wait and watch.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

The real shame here is that, although the iPhone remains revolutionary and desirable, Apple has completely failed in the other part of Jobs stated goal, namely to change the way cellphones are sold. For Rogers it is business as usual - subsidise the phone and tell the customers to grab their ankles. Roger and co win.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

spitfire1945 said:


> GENTLEMEN! It seems that there is no end to this. What we can say for certain is that only time will tell the tale. So wait and watch.


But spitfire,

What is there to wait for?
It's done. This is what everyone has been waiting for.


The prices are set and listed, this is the iPhone in Canada folks and this is the pricing. There is nothing more coming. Not sure why people are holding their breaths.


----------



## Stealth68 (Jun 27, 2008)

*I with dani190...*



dani190 said:


> Thats great, let those people be blindly charged an unseemly high amount not my issue.
> 
> As i stated above not 1 penny...


CNet news and others are already writing derogatory stories on the data rape...

Canadians tend to dominate email forums and the like and trust that as a Rogers customer you have clout if you reduce your commitment to them... I currently pay them over $250 per month in HiSpeed Internet, Cable, Home Phone and Cellular (Rogers & Fido)


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

rgray said:


> The real shame here is that, although the iPhone remains revolutionary and desirable, Apple has completely failed in the other part of Jobs stated goal, namely to change the way cellphones are sold. For Rogers it is business as usual - subsidise the phone and tell the customers to grab their ankles. Roger and co win.


This is another great point which isn't being discussed. I felt that when Steve said the iphone will sell worldwide for 199 US, I felt, "wow, maybe there is some hope here" and sadly, your observation is correct.


----------



## spitfire1945 (May 17, 2008)

Rogers can do pretty much whatever the hell they want. You hold your dead connection-less iPhone in your hands... who are you going to go to, to make it work? Thats right.. Fogers.


----------



## dani190 (Feb 20, 2008)

spitfire1945 said:


> Rogers can do pretty much whatever the hell they want. You hold your dead connection-less iPhone in your hands... who are you going to go to, to make it work? Thats right.. Fogers.


how about you dont get the iphone... What a concept... Get an itouch OMFG scandalous!


LOL


----------



## spitfire1945 (May 17, 2008)

I have a blackberry ona $15/month unlimited data plan. I don't need the iPhone.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

spitfire1945 said:


> I have a blackberry ona $15/month unlimited data plan. I don't need the iPhone.


And I'm sorry to be the one to tell this to you. (out of personal preference of course) The blackberry is a tedious, crippled, clunky hunk of trash. Sure it can get your job done, but it's crap. It runs a 'short bus' browser with proprietary social networking applications. If you wear a tie and work on Bay St, fair enough... but for people who want an all-in-one device that is intuitive, and 'revolutionary', it doesn't make the grade. And the bold... it will be a rip-off device and will suck equally as hard.


----------



## mirkrim (Oct 20, 2006)

In the Rogers feedback, be sure to tell them that they have *lost you as a customer.*


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

mirkrim said:


> In the Rogers feedback, be sure to tell them that they have *lost you as a customer.*


Blatant lying to the company will neither impress them nor make them change anything.

99% of what people say on the phone to CSRs is unmitigated bullcrap and nobody believes a word of it, particularly not in a country with only one real choice.

I'll be more than happy to call/write Rogers and tell them that because their data plan does not match the US plans closely enough for me, that I will be putting off buying a Canadian iPhone. Because that's the truth.

But pretending you're never going to do business with them again when you really have very little in the way of alternative just makes you look extra stupid when you come crawling back.

And even if they DID believe you, they've ALREADY LOST YOU according to you, so WHY should they bother trying to do anything different? It won't make any differance to YOU because you've sworn on a stack of bibles you'll **NEVER** come back. The millions of people who HAVEN'T made such an oath, on the other hand.

See? Jihad is dumb.

(Please note I am neither defending Rogers OR their iPhone plans -- I'm just saying that when you live on an island, you don't burn bridges. And Canadian cell phone users live on Rogers Island whether you think you do or not.)


----------



## mirkrim (Oct 20, 2006)

chas_m said:


> pretending you're never going to do business with them again when you really have very little in the way of alternative just makes you look extra stupid when you come crawling back.
> 
> I'm just saying that when you live on an island, you don't burn bridges. And Canadian cell phone users live on Rogers Island whether you think you do or not.)


This would be true if Rogers was a company that put real focus on individual customers. As it is, your name is irrelevant to them and all they want is your money. They aren't trying to build a relationship with you and they don't care whether you look stupid or not, so there isn't really a "bridge" to burn, so to speak.

As it happens, I will not be paying for a $60, 3-year contract with those details, so unless they come up with a better plan they will lose me as a customer. You can get technical about the semantics if you want, but ultimately, we have nothing to lose and everything to gain by calling them out on their bullsh*t.


----------



## ApplePie (Feb 28, 2007)

Personally I think only cool people should have an iPhone. If you worry about the cost then you just aren't cool. I think Rogers is undercharging and hurting the image of the iPhone. No one wants to see some rift-raft who can only cough up $15 talking on an iPhone. Everyone could have one then and if everyone does how can anyone be cool? I'm writing a letter to Rogers and Apple telling them they are going to lose a lot of business long term if they just let anyone be able to afford an iPhone. Rogers you are doing the right thing, and personally I think you set the bar too low.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

mirkrim said:


> As it happens, I will not be paying for a $60, 3-year contract with those details, so unless they come up with a better plan they will lose me as a customer.


This would only be true if you are PRESENTLY a customer.



> You can get technical about the semantics if you want, but ultimately, we have nothing to lose and everything to gain by calling them out on their bullsh*t.


I just want to make this clear -- at NO POINT in this discussion have I advocated NOT communicating with Rogers and presenting your opinion. I am only advising against making up bullcrap nonsense like "I'll never use Rogers again!" when, as a Canadian, you will at some point.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

Interestingly, over at the MacQuebec Blog (MacQuébec, La pomme, je me souviens - iPhone et les tarifs de Rogers : un p'tit coup de fil pour faire bouger les choses) they're saying that some customers (including the Blog staff themselves) have, after contacting Rogers to complain about the rates, been told that they are just temporary rates and could change before the July 11 launch. Not sure how much I believe it, but its grist for the mill.

Personally, I find the rates high and won't be getting an iPhone anytime soon. But then I hardly use my cell as it is anyway. No great loss for Rogers, I'm sure.


----------



## spitfire1945 (May 17, 2008)

k who deleted my post responding to jawnkee or jawkee or whatever the hell his name is?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

spitfire1945 said:


> You guys aren't getting it aren't you? You can call in all you want. They will still make the money they intended to make!


I don't think its you who are getting it. If lots of people who intended to buy a product decide not to buy a product and let the company know about it, the company will realize they are not making as money as they could and will probably due something about it. 

Say you have 2 customers. 1 customer is upset and decides not to buy a product. With the other customer, you would then have to be making 2 times or 100% as much money to make up for that lost customer to make it worth losing that customer. 

Or put another way... say Rogers makes $1000 on each iPhone customer for the sake of simplicity over the course of a contract. 

With 10 customers, that's $10,000. 

Say because of poor data rate plans, they lose 3 out of 10 customers. 

That's a loss of $3000. That would mean they would have to be making an extra $428, or almost 50% more on each of the remaining 7 customers, just to make up the difference to be the same. 

Let alone if 5 out of 10 people don't buy the iPhone, and judging by the outrage of these plans on ehMac and other sites, and the national press that's yet to come, is certainly plausible. 

Also factor in people like myself that are going to drop Rogers completely and cancel my cable TV and high speed internet, and well... perhaps you're starting to get it.


----------



## mirkrim (Oct 20, 2006)

chas_m said:


> I am only advising against making up bullcrap nonsense like "I'll never use Rogers again!" when, as a Canadian, you will at some point.


I'm not sure where you get the idea that Rogers is an inevitability (pretty sure it's entirely possible for someone to avoid Rogers), but if you're trying to say that making extreme claims can reduce credibility, I agree.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

chas_m said:


> This would only be true if you are PRESENTLY a customer.
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to make this clear -- at NO POINT in this discussion have I advocated NOT communicating with Rogers and presenting your opinion. I am only advising against making up bullcrap nonsense like "I'll never use Rogers again!" when, as a Canadian, you will at some point.


I am letting them know that currently I am canceling my iPhone reservation and that they are indeed losing my cable TV and high speed internet business. I'll let them know while I am actually canceling and will let them know post cancellation as well. There's not great alternatives, but there are alternatives, and its just as easy to live a Rogers free live as it is to live a Microsoft free life. 

If Rogers starts losing business because of these plans, of course it will matter to them. To think it won't is beyond naive.


----------



## Stealth68 (Jun 27, 2008)

macsackbut said:


> Interestingly, over at the MacQuebec Blog (MacQuébec, La pomme, je me souviens - iPhone et les tarifs de Rogers : un p'tit coup de fil pour faire bouger les choses) they're saying that some customers (including the Blog staff themselves) have, after contacting Rogers to complain about the rates, been told that they are just temporary rates and could change before the July 11 launch. Not sure how much I believe it, but its grist for the mill.
> 
> Personally, I find the rates high and won't be getting an iPhone anytime soon. But then I hardly use my cell as it is anyway. No great loss for Rogers, I'm sure.


I called this morning about my One bill... I inquired and was told the same thing. I don't think the were expecting an uproar... That said they'll attempt to wait it out... But if the 1st month sales are very underwhelming Apple with force them back to the table to save their brand.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Stealth68 said:


> I called this morning about my One bill... I inquired and was told the same thing. I don't think the were expecting an uproar... That said they'll attempt to wait it out... But if the 1st month sales are very underwhelming Apple with force them back to the table to save their brand.


Or, we could just shrug our shoulders and take it like good little Canadians like some are suggesting.   







*NOT*

/cue helix


----------



## spitfire1945 (May 17, 2008)

ehMax said:


> I don't think its you who are getting it. If lots of people who intended to buy a product decide not to buy a product and let the company know about it, the company will realize they are not making as money as they could and will probably due something about it.
> 
> Say you have 2 customers. 1 customer is upset and decides not to buy a product. With the other customer, you would then have to be making 2 times or 100% as much money to make up for that lost customer to make it worth losing that customer.
> 
> ...


Well see that's the thing.. theres not enough people educated adequately about Roger's rip off schemes to realize that the idea of buying an iPhone from Rogers is bad. I've had so many people ask me "Do you guys have the iPhone yet?" so many times that I am sick of it.

We shall see what the q3 and q4 profits are for Rogers. That will decide what the iPhone has really done to Rogers.


----------



## Fen (Nov 26, 2004)

I feel like throwing my broken iPhone thru a Rogers store window. Eat **** and die, Rogers. Eat **** and die.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

ehMax said:


> I am letting them know that currently I am canceling my iPhone reservation and that they are indeed losing my cable TV and high speed internet business. I'll let them know while I am actually canceling and will let them know post cancellation as well.


My friend who put her name down to reserve an iPhone got a phone call from Rogers and the guy spouted something about no longer honouring the wait list. You may want to reconsider that as a form of protest and call the place where you put your name on a list, I think Rogers has beat you to the punch.


----------



## abaaz (Jul 3, 2008)

*Iphone Prices?!?!*

While everyone is still complaining about these new iphone prices, I just want to remind you all about:

$7/month for CALLER ID

That is ridiculous... WTF MAN END THIS MONOPOLY!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

abaaz said:


> While everyone is still complaining about these new iphone prices, I just want to remind you all about:
> 
> $7/month for CALLER ID
> 
> That is ridiculous... WTF MAN END THIS MONOPOLY!


What does Caller ID cost from Bell and Telus?


----------



## Stealth68 (Jun 27, 2008)

ehMax said:


> Or, we could just shrug our shoulders and take it like good little Canadians like some are suggesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## dani190 (Feb 20, 2008)

well sorry to say it guys but i think i am getting the iphone, purely because they let you get it on a voice only plan now. I never wanted data, the only reason i was fighting it was because it would of been nice for a reasonable amount, but if i can get the iphone on voice only plans which is what i wanted from the get go then i plan to do it.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

This is the response I got this morning after emailing Rogers about my account and plans to consider other options upon contract expiry in August... there's no way I'm signing for a 3 year extension just to get an iPhone with or without data.

I'm sure they could hire an extra person or two to help get through this backlog of emails. 5 business days is unacceptable customer service. 

"Thank you for your inquiry. Due to an increase in email volume, it may 
take us up to 5 business days to respond to your email. We apologize for
this inconvenience. 

Your reference number is 3903*****. Please keep this number for future 
reference.

Over 2500 questions and answers at your fingertips. Find the answers to 
your questions today - visit www.rogers.com/FAQ."


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

dani190 said:


> well sorry to say it guys but i think i am getting the iphone, purely because they let you get it on a voice only plan now. I never wanted data, the only reason i was fighting it was because it would of been nice for a reasonable amount, but if i can get the iphone on voice only plans which is what i wanted from the get go then i plan to do it.


Exactly. Can you lock it so it never looks for data - only WiFi and voice-only phone?


----------



## dani190 (Feb 20, 2008)

zlinger said:


> This is the response I got this morning after emailing Rogers about my account and plans to consider other options upon contract expiry in August... there's no way I'm signing for a 3 year extension just to get an iPhone with or without data.
> 
> I'm sure they could hire an extra person or two to help get through this backlog of emails. 5 business days is unacceptable customer service.
> 
> ...



thats too bad, i have yet to get a reply. Just call them trust me its A LOT faster


----------



## dani190 (Feb 20, 2008)

rgray said:


> Exactly. Can you lock it so it never looks for data - only WiFi and voice-only phone?


yes of course you can you just request it when ordering at the rogers store. They put a lock on your account, telus did the same thing for me lock my browser i didnt want it.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

abaaz said:


> $7/month for CALLER ID


So what, most phones match incoming numbers to what's in the contacts to produce a name (and maybe ringtone). If a name doesn't show, I don't know the caller and usually hit the p!$$_off (ignore) button. Screw caller-ID. If you don't like the deal vote with your dollars - don't buy. Simple as that.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

rgray said:


> So what, most phones match incoming numbers to what's in the contacts to produce a name (and maybe ringtone). If a name doesn't show, I don't know the caller and usually hit the p!$$_off (ignore) button. Screw caller-ID. If you don't like the deal vote with your dollars - don't buy. Simple as that.


That doesn't work if you don't have caller id activated on your line. That's where your phone is getting the incoming number from.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

HowEver said:


> That doesn't work if you don't have caller id activated on your line. That's where your phone is getting the incoming number from.


Hmmmm, I've never activated caller ID.... Sorry. My bad. I'll have to look over my "plan" and see what's buried in the cracks...


----------



## atvpatch (May 12, 2008)

JustAMacUser said:


> And that is really the key.


I agree and that is exactly what I am gonna do ! No iPhone from the Robbers for me.
I will buy one on ebay and unlock it.


----------



## PierreB (Mar 5, 2007)

Stealth68 said:


> I called this morning about my One bill... I inquired and was told the same thing. I don't think the were expecting an uproar... That said they'll attempt to wait it out... But if the 1st month sales are very underwhelming Apple with force them back to the table to save their brand.


The most effective action we can take is not to buy the phone with the offered plans. If the sales are much below what was expected, Rogers/Fido will have to react. At a minimum, they should consider the following: 

making data unlimited starting at say a $75-85 per month level (which is actually $80+ with the «service fee»)

including unlimited SMS

reducing the contract term to 2 years


----------



## dani190 (Feb 20, 2008)

PierreB said:


> The most effective action we can take is not to buy the phone with the offered plans. If the sales are much below what was expected, Rogers/Fido will have to react. At a minimum, they should consider the following:
> 
> making data unlimited starting at say a $75-85 per month level (which is actually $80+ with the «service fee»)
> 
> ...



why dont you guys just get the iphone on a voice only plan like i discussed above?

How many of you will actually use the data that you half to be so offended by the rates? Maybe 5 out of 30 of you id say

No offense but i just don't think its of a real need.

Personally the reason i want the iphone is because its an all in 1 device. 

My phone, text messaging, my contacts, calender, ipod, wifi, gps. 

What more could you ask for?


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

dani190 said:


> why dont you guys just get the iphone on a voice only plan like i discussed above?
> 
> How many of you will actually use the data that you half to be so offended by the rates? Maybe 5 out of 30 of you id say
> 
> ...


After all the threads and posts you still don't know what people are upset about?


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Flipstar said:


> After all the threads and posts you still don't know what people are upset about?


He knows what. He doesn't know why. Nobody here has demonstrated they actually need unlimited data. Nobody has provided actual numbers as to why 400MB was not enough.


----------



## 5andman (Oct 15, 2006)

*DO NOT BUY AN iPHONE JULY 11!!! *


*Wait.

Be patient.*

If there are no line-ups, hoarding, hoopla and people screaming demands to purchase an iphone -- Rogers will have their tail between their legs.

Just wait a couple of weeks.

The media will pick up on the less than steller demands, as well as business analysists & critics.

*Rogers will be totally embarassed. Their stock will drop. The media pressure will be un-bearable.*


----------



## jonhimself (Jun 27, 2008)

I can now officially say I won't be upgrading on July 11th. That's not to say I won't on the 12th or 13th. But I think I'm comfortable waiting at least a day or two - and probably longer. My current iPhone works fine.. without better rates its not really worth it. I think that's its reasonable for a lot of us to just wait until the next week. We'll all end up getting one which unfortunately will show Rogers that the petition and protest are somewhat meaningless but hopefully we can try to wait as long as possible.


----------



## 5andman (Oct 15, 2006)

jonhimself said:


> I can now officially say I won't be upgrading on July 11th. That's not to say I won't on the 12th or 13th. But I think I'm comfortable waiting at least a day or two - and probably longer. My current iPhone works fine.. without better rates its not really worth it. I think that's its reasonable for a lot of us to just wait until the next week. We'll all end up getting one which unfortunately will show Rogers that the petition and protest are somewhat meaningless but hopefully we can try to wait as long as possible.


Just hold off as long as you can. 
Rogers won't listen to us .. but they'll listen to business critics & TSE analysts.


----------



## dani190 (Feb 20, 2008)

i agree, im pretty sure they are going to half to change things... How long do i have if i sign up with rogers to cancel? 30days?


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

5andman said:


> *DO NOT BUY AN iPHONE JULY 11!!! *
> 
> 
> *Wait.
> ...


Posting this over and over and over again in nearly every active thread does nothing but annoy the rest of us who are here to have a conversation.

You've made your point. Believe me, you have. Now can you please stop because you're the first person in the community to push me to the point of wanting to add you to my Ignore List.


----------



## Stealth68 (Jun 27, 2008)

Keep up the fight and on July 11, 2008 sit on your wallets... Shortly after the steep drop in their stock price we'll have an reasonably priced unlimited data option... The Swedish plans were altered as a result of their own local uproar... 

Telia revises iPhone service plans for Sweden

By Charles Starrett
Senior Editor, iLounge 
Published: Thursday, July 3, 2008 
News Category: iPhone

Following complaints from potential customers regarding the voice, text, and data limits on its previously announced iPhone 3G service plans, Swedish iPhone carrier Telia has revised its service offerings for the soon to be released handset. Instead of modifying the plans for the iPhone 3G, the carrier has chosen to allow users to pick from its existing plans for other mobile phones, then add a 199 SEK (roughly $33) unlimited data option. It remains to be seen whether other international iPhone carriers facing public scrutiny over their service plan pricing, such as Rogers in Canada, will follow suit and modify their plans to meet customer demand.


iPodNN | Telia reworks iPhone plans with unlimited option


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

So I've been reading a few articles this morning and it appears Rogers has no plans to drop data pricing anytime soon -- despite all the public outcry. With 1 week to go, lets hope people keep complaining and that will all the media attention more people will stay away on July 11th.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

rogers is going to dig in their heels because by nature they are a gouge cause they can company. They are banking on a boat load of people who will sign 3 year contracts with these ridiculous rates to make some quick cash. Those who wait, will benefit from the better rates that are inevitably coming very soon now that Bell and Telus zeroed in on the opportunity to offer unlimited data rates.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Given that you can change your monthly plan on any other contract, and that Rogers already specifies that you can lower the fee on this one (under a certain threshold there is a one-time $50 charge, though), posting that new customers will be held to their (admittedly gouging) initial monthly fee is, at best, inaccurate.

Or, you can use your existing plan, and add a data package like the $30/300MB or the $50/flex.


----------

